# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم البوكسات والبرامج المحميه الاخرى تحديثات :  J.A.U 3.2.8 new update is ready for YOU!

## mohamed73

Code:
 ==========================================================   WHATS NEW? (V3.2.8):  Changes / Updates in Version V3.2.8    .) ADDED NEW SAMSUNG PHONE - GALAXY S3 MINI PER DIRECT UNLOCK      i8190      i8190M      i8190L    ==========================================================    
successfull unlocked galaxy s3 mini log:
  Code:
 *** J.A.U - SAMSUNG ANDROID - DIRECT UNLOCK OPERATION ***  Action          : Searching phone.. Action          : Phone detected! Model           : GT-I8190 Android Version : 4.1.1 SW Version      : I8190XXALL2 PDA Version     : I8190XXALL2 CSC Version     : I8190OXXALL1 OS Version      : ANDROID 4.1.1 JRO03H Kernel Version  : 3.0.31-639956 Productcode     : GT-I8190MBAATO HW Version      : MP 0.700 CPU             : ARMv7 Board Platform  : montblanc Country Code    : Austria Provider        : One Connect;Austria Sales Code      : ATO Device Serial   : 479072557a5abfee Selected Phone  : i8190 Action          : Checking root status.. Root status     : ROOTED! ;o) Action          : Reading data.. Reading status  : 1048712 bytes UART Device     : J.A.U Box (c) 2011 INFORMATION     : *** PLEASE CONNTECT PHONE TO UART CABLE NOW! *** Action          : Bypassing MSL.. MSL secur       : OK! AKSEED          : 4379-69-83 SEED            : 735-95-105 SEED            : OK! Action          : Unlocking.. Action          : PHONE SUCCESSFUL UNLOCKED!  All Done!   
you still dont have J.A.U?
Order here: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
direct via paypal... 
we have now a special offer (-40%), also SL3 BForce logs are now mutch cheaper...
Order here: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    
wbr.
hari

----------

